# Wolf's close to being delisted again



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

Well here is some good news for a change.

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_11852723?source=rss


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for it to happen anytime soon.


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

I like this; and I bet he has connections to obtain the first tag too:

"Idaho Gov. C.L. Butch Otter on Friday repeated his desire to get the first available wolf hunting tag in the state so he can try to shoot one of the animals."


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah don't hold your breath!
I’ll worry about planning a hunt when they are finally starting to shovel dirt over their rotting carcasses!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

BILLINGS, Mont. (AP) -- Interior Secretary Ken Salazar said Friday he was upholding a decision by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service to remove gray wolves in the Northern Rockies and the western Great Lakes from the federal endangered list.

Salazar said wolves would remain a protected species in Wyoming because its law and management plans were not strong enough. But management of the predator will be turned over to state agencies in Montana and Idaho and parts of Washington, Oregon and Utah, in addition to the Great Lakes states of Michigan, Minnesota and Wisconsin.


HOT OFF THE AP PRESS, -()/- -()/>- -()/-


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

I thought we didn't have any wolfs in Utah anymore? I remember a big story about a single wolf crossing the Wyoming Border last year.


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I would like to get a tag to kill the first wolf in Utah legally. I'm sure some have already bit the dust under the SSS program.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

BugleB said:


> I would like to get a tag to kill the first wolf in Utah legally. I'm sure some have already bit the dust under the SSS program.


Amen to that brother!


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm with ya BugleB. i'll bring the shovel.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

I wouldn't get your hopes up, I believe last year the same thing happened, and at the last moment, well you know that one group, that knows it all came and saved the day. I can't recall there name, I believe it starts with "TREE", correct me if I am wrong. 
It needs to happen, if it doesn't say good bye to hunting. 
-Hound


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh you mean ''treehuggers'', there's a hardy bunch of yahoos.


----------

